# Places/streets in horror movies?



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Amityville...


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

- The Event Horizon
- London (various movies)
- Hotel Hell
- Wolfcreek
- Hardesty House (texas chainsaw massacre- original)
- Hewitt House (texas chainsaw massacre -remake)
- AmityVille
- The Village of the Damned
- Transylvania
- Middle of Pennsylvania (Night of the Living Dead)
- Pet Cemetary

... i will get back to you with more as i think of them.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Cool ideas! Feel free to make up stuff too like the ones below.


Edward Scissorhands Salon and Spa
Leatherface Butcher Shop
Pinhead Tailors
Zagat's highly rated H. Lecter Steakhouse 
Elm Street Sleep and Serenity Center
Ewen High School (famous alumni: Carrie White)


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

in that case... 

- The mall from dawn of the dead -monroeville mall (original version)
- The bar in 'shaun of the dead' ... the winchester
- Salem's lot
- The swamp from 'swamp thing'
- Dracula's castle


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

You said cars too...Dragula & Kouch!!


----------



## Ash1274 (Oct 3, 2019)

colmmoo said:


> Thanks everyone! Cool ideas! Feel free to make up stuff too like the ones below.
> 
> 
> Edward Scissorhands Salon and Spa
> ...


 I was also thinking pennywise’s playground


----------

